# My Kittys :)



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Sir Oscar Van Der Poof - Ginger Persian cross

Countess Matilda Le Fleur -Tabby BSH cross

Unfortunaly I dont have any pictures of Matildas best bit...her tail...but well..take a feather duster..attach to cat...you get the picture lmao


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

they are lovely. I think Matilda is stunning, looks very regal


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Aww they're so cute! I love ginger kittys


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

They are lovely. So so sweet!


----------



## MeezerMum (Dec 3, 2008)

aaaahhhhhhhh bless them :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless, great pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cute. I love the ones of Matilda with paws over her nose and putting Oscar in his place!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Awww they are lovely pics.xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww their great pictures *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwww! I love the little Ginger.. really funny expressions!


----------



## sabell (Dec 8, 2008)

great looking cats and what wonderful names too


----------



## Beccacat (Dec 11, 2008)

what lovely kitties you have there!


----------



## Libby (Sep 2, 2008)

lovely cats


----------



## katbabe (Dec 10, 2008)

hi there what lovely cats you have. I love ginger cats i have 3. Your kitten pics are soooooo cute


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I know they are stunning but its nice to hear others think so too


----------

